# Installazione su hard disk collegato porta SATA esterna

## Giovanni28

Salve a tutti  :Very Happy: 

Sono nuovo del forum ed è anche la prima volta che provo ad installare Gentoo; finora ho sempre usato Ubuntu.

Premetto, come da firma, di avere una scheda madre Asus P5KR che ha un connettore E-SATA al quale ho collegato un disco esterno da 400GB. Ho inoltre 3 hard disk interni (SATA), una scheda video Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT, processore Intel Quad Q6600 2,40 GHz ed infine un masterizzatore DVD ( sempre SATA).

Attualmente sono installati su uno degli hard disk Windows e Ubuntu 12.04 e su di un'altro disco rigido un'altro SO. Vorrei installare Gentoo 64bit sul disco esterno!

Ho seguito la guida di installazione ed ho optato per la configurazione manuale del kernel. Durante l'installazione il mio disco esterno viene individuato con ssd. Riavvio il PC tenendo premuto il tasto F8, per poter fare il boot direttamente dal disco esterno, ma puntualmente mi da il seguente errore: "kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel".

Immagino che il problema debba risiedere nella configurazione e/o del kernel e/o di GRUB e/o di fstab.

Questo è il mio grub.conf

------------------------------------------------------------

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.2.12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.12-gentoo root=/dev/sdd2

-------------------------------------------------------------

Nella fase di installazione ho partizionato il disco rigido esterno nel seguente modo:

prima partizione:  sdd1. /boot.  Ext2

Seconda partizione: sdd2. /.  ext4

Terza partizione:  swap disk

Aggiungo che ho provato anche con generale, e questa volta Gentoo parte regolarmente, ma non mi funziona la rete.

Spero che qualcuno mi dia qualche suggerimento. Grazie.

----------

## ago

 *Giovanni28 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che ho provato anche con generale, e questa volta Gentoo parte regolarmente, ma non mi funziona la rete.

 

Cosa intendi per generale?

----------

## Giovanni28

Scusate! Volevo dire "Genkernel" e non "generale".  :Embarassed: 

Credo di aver capito perché non funziona la rete! Non ho configurato a dovere il file /etc/conf.d/modules

Il modulo da caricare è atl1.ko relativo all'ethernet controller "Atheros L1 Gigabit", ma come si fa?

Qualcuno mi può indicare una qualche documentazione da consultare per capire come gestire i moduli del kernel? Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

In generale il boot da disco rimovibile è meglio farlo tramite una immagine (initrd) ed usando le label o le uuid (parametro real_root=LABEL=qualcosa).

Genkernel non è altro che un modo per semplificarsi la vita (ovvero lanciare solo genkernel e non la sfilza di make e copiare file a mano) nel gestire la compilazione e partire da una configurazione valida ma va personaliuzzata ( --menuconfig/--xconfig) ed un kernel ad hoc è sempre meglio.

Per genkernel inizia con il dare uno sguardo al file di configurazione, per la configurazione c'è la documentazione ufficiale (leggila tutta) e per i vari tip sulla configurazione del kernel ci sono un centinaio di discussioni in questo forum.

Perdonami se non aggiungo altro ma ho scritto molto sull'argomento ed è contro le regole del forum ripetere le stesse cose. Ribadisco solo che almeno le interfacce di rete ethernet, i controller interni e l'hardware non rimovibile in genere è meglio averli builtin (inseriti nel kernel non come moduli).

Se poi non ti è chiaro qualcosa di specifico o ti accodi alla discussione o chiedi qui e siamo a tua disposizione.

Se è un problema di parametri puoi anche agire su modprobe.d o specificarli tramite linea di comando del kernel (che atl1 sia builtin o meno).

Non è che hai cancellato il file di esempio /etc/conf.d/modules ?

----------

